# Loose Shoulders



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

A few people on here can tell through pictures that a goat has loose shoulders. How do you do it without putting your hands on the goat or seeing it in person?
Can you add a picture of a goat with loose shoulders, than one with tight shoulders? And maybe point out what I should be looking for?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

this site will show you really good pics on that...very informative.....

http://www.clemmonssummitviewboers.com/conformation_127


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for the link! :greengrin: 
Now, those are clearly obvious to me. (and easily viewed from the top)
But I have also seen people post a side conformation shot and others say that goat looks like he may have loose shoulders.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I look at whether the shoulders look sharp and if the goat stands "uphill" and that helps determine (for me anyways) whether the goat looks to have loose shoulders or not.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

that's not always entirely true though olivia.

my doe twist has relatively loose shoulders and high withers

i check by when you see the doe on the move, you will see a separation from the withers( the high part) and the scapula


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, like I said, that's just how I do it. One of my does has tight shoulders but not sharp withers, I don't think I've seen a goat with sharp withers and loose shoulders. But I certainly know it's possible!  That's just a small part of determining for me though. 

It is obvious with a goat on the move, whether their shoulders are tight or not. But a standing, side conformation pic, not so easy to determine that.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

lot of times when viewed from the side you can actually see a shadow along the outline of the shoulderblad. Generally if you can define the outline of the shoulder blade when viewed from the side the whoulders are not as "tight" and "flat" as they should be. Most of the time its easier to see on an animal that is clipped verses not clipped.
beth


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I always "feel" the goats to determine whether their shoulders are tight or not. Feeling a goat is the best way to determine conformation, nothing can be hidden when you get your hands on them.


----------

